# Smashed Burger



## Sandiegoskipper (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi All,  

This is a way to conduct some research and I would appreciate your feedback, questions and opinions.  We have developed a 5 pound stainless steel weight/press that is used to 1) smush hamburger meat onto a hot skillet and 2) cook it very quickly - like 1/4 pound in 70 seconds.  The value of the weight on the meat is the maillard reaction is incredible - an almost crunchy burger on the outside but without the center being over cooked.  The secret is that the weight is concave on the bottom and the water in the meat steam-cooks the meat keeping the burger very moist. So it's tasty and full of meaty umami flavors on the outside and warm and moist on the inside.

My question to you food experts is - would this be of interest to you to have in your kitchen?  Essentially, the ability to make your own Shake Shack or Smash Burger for pennies, whenever you wish.

The weight is also excellent for applying to the grill.  The grill marks represent flavor and the weight provides marks like you can't believe - but does not press the moisture from the meat.  It also allows bacon to cook much faster as the entire slice is in contact with the skillet.

I'm sure folks will find other uses for it too, like pounding chicken and pork cutlets, breaking ice, sexy doorstop, etc.

So - with this description I would ask two questions.  1) Would you be interested in adding a device like this to your kitchen Yes/No and if no, why not. 2) What would you be willing to pay for it (keep in mind it is solid stainless steel and will survive your house burning down around it - true family heirloom "pass it down to the kids" potential.

Thanks!  I look forward to a rousing discussion!


----------



## caseydog (Nov 18, 2017)

I already make smashburgers at home, and I like them. Whether I would buy your tool depends on whether I already have something similar, which I do. 

I'm not sold on the concave bottom. You would have to convince me that there is a benefit over a flat weight. 

The solid stainless steel is a plus, over similar products that are cast iron, just because of easier cleaning. It isn't likely to last any longer than cast iron, but if I can toss it into the dishwasher, you would get my attention. 

As for price, I can get a Lodge cast iron press like the one I have for about fifteen bucks. If you go much above that, you better be able to justify the extra money. Being dishwasher safe would help, but only to a point.

Good luck. 

CD


----------



## Sandiegoskipper (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks Casey,  The Lodge press weighs about 1.5 pounds and I've never tried it.  Do you find that is enough weight to get good enough grill contact?  Do you press down on it during the time it is cooking the meat?  Also, do you flip the burger and cook both sides?

Our burgers end up very thin - almost a hamburger wafer - but oh that flavor...  

Skip


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm not a fan of smash burgers so I probably wouldn't buy this.  It sounds like a good idea.  The SS is a plus because it's easier to clean, especially if it's dishwasher safe.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2017)

+1 to Casey's response.

However, the amount of weight is interesting. Is it on the small side so it's really just for burgers, or is it big enough for larger things like spatchcocked chickens and such?


----------



## roadfix (Nov 19, 2017)

5 pounds?    Was it mostly designed for commercial flattop use?     I'm curious what it looks like.

If I were designing one if these gadgets I would design one with an adjustable thickness thingy (like an adjustable lip or as simple as 3 screws) so as you press the ball of ground beef down on the griddle the 'stops' or the lip will limit the compression and keep your patties at a uniform thickness every tme.  Hope that makes sense...


----------



## roadfix (Nov 19, 2017)

Since I can't get one of these from Smashburger if you can make something like this I'd get one.    A simple, round shape is fine...   and weighs about a pound.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2017)

I make smashburgers all the time on my Big Green Egg

I would have no use at all for this device.  Its not brain surgery to create a very thin burger in the first place and then smash it with a firm hand and a sturdy stainless spatula

Sorry


----------



## roadfix (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes, it is a no-brainer using a stiff spacula, and that's what I use, but it's also nice to have a little gadget specifically made for this purpose. ....but 5 pounds is a little ridiculous.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 20, 2017)

A smashburger is not just a thin burger. You are starting with a very loose ball of ground beef. You smash that ball on the cooking surface for ten seconds. I'm not sure how one would do that on a grill grate. 

My spatulas are pretty good, but don't do the smashing as well as the cast iron meat press that I use for smashburgers. Although, a five pound meat press seems a bit overkill. 

I think just having a meat press made of stainless steel is worth looking at. Then, I could wash it with soap and water, or put it in the dishwasher. 

CD


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2017)

caseydog said:


> A smashburger is not just a thin burger. You are starting with a very loose ball of ground beef. You smash that ball on the cooking surface for ten seconds. I'm not sure how one would do that on a grill grate.
> 
> My spatulas are pretty good, but don't do the smashing as well as the cast iron meat press that I use for smashburgers. Although, a five pound meat press seems a bit overkill.
> 
> ...


 

I have a cast iron flat top thingie for my BGE.  I started using a brick covered in foil but my spatula does the job just as well.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 21, 2017)

jennyema said:


> I have a cast iron flat top thingie for my BGE.  I started using a brick covered in foil but my spatula does the job just as well.



You are a bad influence! Now you got me wanting one! What temp do you set the Egg for with flat top?


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 21, 2017)

jennyema said:


> I have a cast iron flat top thingie for my BGE.  I started using a brick covered in foil but my spatula does the job just as well.



You just had to mention that didn't you.    I forsee a trip to the BGE store sometime this coming weekend.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 21, 2017)

CraigC said:


> You are a bad influence! Now you got me wanting one! What temp do you set the Egg for with flat top?


 

Like around 750 but some Eggheads try to crank it up to 1000

Here's Kenji on the subject.  He recommends a pastering trowel for the job ...

The Food Lab: Maximize Flavor by Ultra-Smashing Your Burger | Serious Eats


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 21, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Like around 750 but some Eggheads try to crank it up to 1000
> 
> Here's Kenji on the subject.  He recommends a pastering trowel for the job ...
> 
> The Food Lab: Maximize Flavor by Ultra-Smashing Your Burger | Serious Eats



Let's hear it for Kenji again!! 
For what it's worth, if I can't produce 5 lbs. of pressure I'll hang up my apron. 
On the other hand, why would I want to purchase, wash and store a 5 lb. weight?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Let's hear it for Kenji again!!
> For what it's worth, if I can't produce 5 lbs. of pressure I'll hang up my apron.
> On the other hand, why would I want to purchase, wash and store a 5 lb. weight?


I already have one. It's called a small cast iron skillet


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 21, 2017)

+1... Sometimes, simplicity works best...  

(psssttt... it keeps bacon flat too...   )

Ross


----------

